# Können Switches überhitzen oder so?



## Lordnikon27 (16. Februar 2009)

*Können Switches überhitzen oder so?*

Guten Tag. Ich habe mal ne Frage: Seit kurzem verliert mein PC des öfteren die Internetverbindung, Vista zeigt dann an, das das Netzwerk "eingeschränkte Konnektivität" hat oder "nur lokal" verfügbar ist. Das ganze dauert dann so 30 Minuten - 1 Stunde, bis es wieder nach neustarten des Switchs geht. Manchmal bricht auch für 10 Sekunden die Verbindung ab, kommt aber dann sofort wieder. Kann dies daran liegen, das der Switch überhitzt oder so? 
Der Switch ist von Allnet und war billig (exakt 6,66€), ist ca. 1 Jahr alt, das Problem tritt seit 3 Wochen auf.
Die Internetverbindung hier ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut: 2 PCs sind per Netzwerkkabel mit dem Switch verbunden, der Switch ist per Netzwerkkabel mit einer stinknormalen Fritzbox verbunden, an der Fritzbox hängt per USB ein dritter PC, die Fritzbox hängt per Telefonbuchse am Internet.
Wenn mein PC (ca. 18 Meter LAN Kabel) die Konnektivität verliert, ist auch bei der Schwester, die auch am Netzwerk hängt, das Internet weg, Switchneustarten hilft manchmal, aber eher selten, Switch gegen einen alten HUB austauschen (leider keine dauerhafte Lösung, braucht mein vater auf Arbeit) hilft immer. Daran gedacht, mal zu testen ob an dem PC mit der USB-Direktverbindung zur Fritzbox das Internet geht, habe ich grade erst, leider.

Hat wer Lösungsansätze?
Was ist der Plural von "Switch"? 
Danke im vorraus, lordnikon27


----------



## bsekranker (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Können Switches überhitzen oder so?*

Wird der Switch denn überhaupt spürbar warm?

Also ich meine _richtig warm_ - Hitzeentwicklung ist ja normal bei solchen Geräten.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Können Switches überhitzen oder so?*

wäre schon denkbar. überhitzen kann alles, wo strom druchfließt, und wenn da billige bauteile drin sind, zu dünne drähte/leitungen usw., was bei dem preis nicht abwegig is, wär bei belastung ne überhitzung denkbar.


ps: der plural is "switches", genau wie bei ***


----------



## skicu (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Können Switches überhitzen oder so?*

Klingt schon nach einem Problem im Switch.
Kauf doch bei ebay einfach mal einen neuen und schau, wie's damit geht. Kriegt man doch schon für 15 Euro inkl Versand.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Können Switches überhitzen oder so?*



			
				Herbboy am 16.02.2009 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: der plural is "switches", genau wie bei ***



 
bse: Das Gehäuse ist warm, keine Ahnung, wie es im inneren aussieht. Auf jeden Fall lief der Switch 1 Jahr fast ununterbrochen, ausgesteckt wird der quasi nie.
skicu: Gibts sogar schon für 6,66 bei Hardwareversand   

Ok, ich glaub, ich fange mal an, den Switch Nachts auszustecken, damit er abkühlen kann, wenns weiterhin besteht, kauf ich nen neuen.
Danke!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Können Switches überhitzen oder so?*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 16.02.2009 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich glaub, ich fange mal an, den Switch Nachts auszustecken, damit er abkühlen kann, wenns weiterhin besteht, kauf ich nen neuen.
> Danke!



Das hilft dir im Betrieb aber nicht. Entweder mal das Geraet offen laufen lassen (Man sollte aber wissen was man tut!) oder man legt mal einen dicken Luefter an die Luftloecher. Wenn dies klappt, wuerde ich dennoch einen Neuen kaufen, kann ja nichts taugen das Teil


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Können Switches überhitzen oder so?*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 17.02.2009 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 16.02.2009 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder den switch mal testweise ans offene fenster stellen beim betrieb. wenn es dann nicht mehr auftritt, wird der halt 100pro zu heiß.


und nachts aus ist an sich eh selbstvertsändlich. ein paar watt zieht der nämlich auch, wenn er nix zu tun hat.


----------

